# Broken router table cable



## solartom (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I am working on getting back into my woodworking. I built the original New Yankee router table. It had a cable that was used to be able to lift and lower the router.

In the process of moving, I have broken the end of that cable. Does anyone have the plans that show the part number and the manufacturer of that flexible cable.

Any Help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Tom Engel


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

who made the lift???


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Tom and welcome. I'm not really familiar with it either. Is there a chance it's just a standard choke or throttle cable like the ones on lawn mowers? You can post pictures as long as they are in your personal hard drive.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tom.


----------



## solartom (Nov 20, 2016)

I finally found the cable. It is made by SS White Technologies Inc. They have a variety of sizes of cable and also cable lengths. It is panel mountable. I have a handle on the front of the table that goes on the 1/ 4 " shaft. The other end holds a 1/4" socket extension bar that I cut off. I then made an adapter with copper that has a 1/4" socket in one end and the correct thread for my plunge router in the other end. I worked great to be able to adjust the router height this way. Once I get the new cable in place, I will post pictures.


----------

